

Bebo is back with BLAB video walkie talkie - bruceb
http://launch.co/story/shaan-puri-furqan-rydhan-from-bebo-official-launches-blab-2-0-company

======
bruceb
[http://vimeo.com/86562456](http://vimeo.com/86562456) password: monkeypal

